# My griping - In need of variation



## Harvey (Jul 26, 2004)

I've been checking out the orchestra...

One rehearsal I gave another violinist a set of Obligato, and at the end of the rehearsal I put them on for her (replacing her previous Dominants, which I told her to keep in case she didn't like the Obligatos.) Now, in my opinion, her violin sounds more resonant and full, which leads me to think...

...that if every string player in the orchestra would just take the time to find good strings for their instrument, how much better we would sound. Even trying something else would help the orchestra by adding more color and variation to the group, instead of this sea of Dominants I always hear.

Unfortunately, that is an impossibility. People just don't care.


----------



## MustPractice (Feb 28, 2005)

Ha ha...
try generating concert revenue and then requisiting Obligatos with portion of the $$$$... By then everyone will care, caz it's free.


----------

